# sleeve gastrectomy 43775



## LMCODER (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything on the status of the sleeve gastrectomy code 43775 ?
In 2010 Medicare had it on there fee schedule but they were not covering it. I just noticed it is not on the 2011 Medicare fee schedule. Has anyone heard anything about this?

Any info is appreciated.
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## jettagirlfl (Feb 17, 2011)

No, Havent heard anything about medicare not covering it. Sorry.....


----------



## nyckimmie (Aug 2, 2011)

*modifier 80*

I just read that it's non covered by Medicare effective July 1 2011.  On another note, with another insurance company...I'm trying to confirm that it is not an assist at surgery procedure.  (billable with modifier 80 or 81 & 81)


----------

